# libncurses.so.8: invalid file format



## ShyRain (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

While starting my FreeBSD 8.1 amd 64 system, it stopped on this screen which I attached. How can I correct this problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

It looks like /lib/libncurses.so.8 got corrupted somehow. Did anything change recently? An unexpected power down maybe?

Is the source tree available on that machine? You might be able to rebuild that library using the source.


----------



## ShyRain (May 16, 2012)

This system is a remote server and I am connecting with DELL ILO. *A*fter installing some driver for a private card, the system stopped and I rebooted from an ILO interface.

I manage some process such as, in this screen  
[cmd=]/rescue/sh[/cmd]
[cmd=]mount -f /dev/mfid0s1a[/cmd]
[cmd=]fsck_ffs -y /dev/mfid0s1a[/cmd]
etc..

But when I enter [cmd=]ls -l[/cmd] I got the same error

```
libncurses.so.8: invalid file format
```


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2012)

Do you have a similar machine you could copy the library from? 
It doesn't have to be exactly the same, just the same version of FreeBSD and the same architecture (amd64 or i386).

With this error I'm not so sure it's fixable on the machine itself.


----------



## ShyRain (May 17, 2012)

I agree with you , but I couldn't transfer this file, because scp or ssh don't work. In addition the PC doesn't get an IP address. I look from "*ipconfig -a*".

Maybe I should reinstall freebsd FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (May 17, 2012)

Boot with mfsBSD and copy the file in.


----------

